# houston i think we have a problem



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the very last egg has been hatching now for 2 days the chick is still alive and still chipping at the egg shell i cab even hear the chick chirping in the egg now normally i see them hatching bye the end of the first day but i think this may be to long what is every ones opinion


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

if it doesn't hatch soon you can either let nature take its course and the bub may end up not making it. You might get lucky and he might get out on his own. Keep a good eye on him. Other option is helping the little guy but i'd be very iffy on doing this myself. you can use the edge of a tooth pick to gently pick the egg apart where the bub has already started it but take your time. I'm sure someone else will be able to help you out more then me but for now, until someone else comes along, i'd just keep an eye on the wee guy.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yikes!...I hate when that happens...meaning the delayed slow hatch which could also be a sign of trouble.

This is Plan B if needed....

First thing is to candle the egg and see where the head/eye and beak are at. And also look to where the air cell and the body mass meet. If it is not ready you will see blood veins leading right up to the air cell. If it is a dull red up to the air cell the blood may be drawn in, or if you don't hear anything or feel movement the chick is in serious trouble or dead. 

If it looks like the blood veins are not to the edge of the air cell you can safely just pick open a hole at the top of the air cell side, farthest away from the chick. What you want to a hole to veiw what is going on inside. You will see a membrane covering the chick...it is either going to be semi-transparent or white. White is not good that means the chick is trapped and adherred to the membrane. In either case wet a Q-tip with warm water and insert it thru the hole and moisten the membrane on the egg. Now what you are looking for is movement...which is good. And next and most important is if blood veins are very visible on the membrane. If there are no blood viens and the chick is still alive you can carefully remove the membrane off its head, then slowly pick off some shell a little at a time working downwards below the chicks shoulders. The nest important thing to look for is if you can see down the abdomen side of the chick to see if a yolk is still atttached or if it has drawn it into the abdomen. if the yolk is out you have to wait. Place the egg in a warm area. if the chick is trying to squirm out of the egg wrap the egg with thin strips of tissue to secure inside the shell (don't cover face) If the yolk is absorbed you can pick off more of the shell and let it crawl (some spring out!) out of the 1/2 shell.

Sorry for the long posting...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well the one part of the egg is now off and the schick is making his way out


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sounds Great! Congratulations


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I've read on a few sites it can take up to 72 hours for a chick to hatch 

how true it is I don't know


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Different species of birds have different devlopment times and how long from pip to hatch. for example my mousebirds hatch out 12 days after the egg was layed. Turning to pip time is 18-24 hours prior to hatch. 

You have to watch what you read on the internet in regards to if the info is related to the species in question.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou srtiels i always look forward to your posts


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Allen...did it hatch? I hope you now have a little fuzzy


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

half way out so i expect it will be out bye the time i go to bed


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

So you've got something to look forward to before you go to bed. Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to let you no the chick is all the way out


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, congrats


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and she is lutino


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Whew!...CONGRATUATIONS!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok today after they fed the chicks this morning i went to see how much water they fed the chicks but to my surprise none they fed them regurgitated food like there supose to i have been limiting the amount of water to 2x a day then when i see the crop full of water i massage it chicks brings up the water then parents go a feed the chicks regurgitated food ty all for your help and yes this is there first time as parents


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Oh...what a relief  Sounds like they will finially get it right.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m still going to keep a close eye on them


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...as they get older the excess fluid could cause over stretching of the crop and/oe sour crop. Hopefully the parents have got it together now.


----------

